# No word back, what do I do now?



## MDFraser15 (24 Sep 2018)

Bit of a backstory, around January earlier this year I began my recruitment process to get into my local reserve unit. I went through my process with ease, finished my CFAT, FORCE and interview/medical evaluations passing with flying colors, while filling out some of my additional medical papers I made it known that I had been prescribed an inhaler a few years back for hockey by a walk-in clinic doctor (no testing had been done, his exact words were "we'll try this and see what happens) turns out I was just really out of shape, and I didn't have asthma so I wrote that down. Understandably the medical office wanted more information, so I went ahead and got my testing done at a hospital proving, yes, I was just out of shape and I didn't have asthma, sent it all in and figured that would be everything sorted. Well, one month passed and I got no word, two months still no word, and at three months I finally got word back (in April) saying that they have received it and just had to review it, awesome. Well, it's been about five months and I haven't heard a single word. I tried calling my recruiter and I was told he wasn't allowed to know anything about the medical and therefor couldn't help me. At this point I'm trying to figure out if the best bet would be to just re-enlist and state that I have hospital confirmation I don't have asthma when I get to the point where I noted the inhaler. Any ideas if there's a better way to go from here?


----------



## jaqen (1 Oct 2018)

I would try to get a hold of your file manager, unless that is the recruiter you talked to...


----------



## MDFraser15 (2 Oct 2018)

Yeah the recruiter I spoke to was the one managing my files. I received a letter today from that medical office stating that I "have been diagnosed with asthma and do not meet the medical requirements" and that I could send in testing proof (the papers I had sent initially) to have my file be re-evaluated. So now I have an entirely new issue to figure out.


----------



## mariomike (2 Oct 2018)

MDFraser15 said:
			
		

> I received a letter today from that medical office stating that I "have been diagnosed with asthma and do not meet the medical requirements" and that I could send in testing proof (the papers I had sent initially) to have my file be re-evaluated.



You may find this discussion of interest,

Medical Rejected - Now what? [Merged] 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/22935.150.html
7 pages.

Some of these links I posted back in 2016 may, or may not, still work,



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> Bad luck with the RMO Challenging a medical decision/Requesting second review
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/37404.25
> 2 pages.
> 
> ...



An asthma discussion, ( in case you have not already read it )
https://army.ca/forums/threads/1567.350
17 pages.

As always Recruiting ( Medical ) is your most trusted source of official, up to date information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------

